# Home-made Rupes iBrid alternative



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

You all know the famous Rupes iBrid polisher. I think its really a great idea but for me its too expensive (hobby detailer).

So, some guys in a german car care blog www.glossboss.de came up with this idea.

All you need is a battery powered rotary sander, adapter and a backing plate.

A 80 mm backing plate, second battery, charger and a lot of polishing pads came with it.

Of course its possible to use a extension bar.

Costs: machine 85 Euro, adapter 5 Euro, backing plate (I already had)

This is how it looks:







backing plate with original Flex Pad:



backing plate with Shine mate Pad:



backing plate with original Rupes iBrid Pad:



Looking forward to try this ! :buffer:

Thanks for reading !


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Nice affordable option as a replacement for an Flex 8-4 80.
Only the Ibrid has a excentric option and this machine not right?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Ric325i said:


> Nice affordable option as a replacement for an Flex 8-4 80.
> Only the Ibrid has a excentric option and this machine not right?


right mate ! Its only rotary


----------



## rEvolve (Jul 29, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> Nice affordable option as a replacement for an Flex 8-4 80.
> Only the Ibrid has a excentric option and this machine not right?


For me the wireless element of it is a big seller as well but then I do it for a living so I can understand people not wanting to shell out mega money

Good little tool you've made there though

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I have one of these battery powered rotaries. Anyone know where I can get one of the 10mm female to 14mm male adaptors?

At the moment it has a 10mm threaded backing plate, but it is not the best and I would like to use a rupes one.


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

Would this be any good ?

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/2239-m14-m10-reducer/


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

smarty5927 said:


> Would this be any good ?
> 
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/2239-m14-m10-reducer/


Probably would be if it hadn't been discontinued  :lol:


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Probably would be if it hadn't been discontinued  :lol:


Rats !

I should have read the advert more closely, Sorry.

edit:

how about this one ?

http://www.bandsawblades-online.co.uk/1059--sit-industrial--m14--m10-adaptor-nut-1384-p.asp


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

This looks like same polisher. Seen it ages ago and remembered after seeing this thread.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BGS-Cordle...=1470916807&sr=8-6&keywords=CORDLESS+POLISHER


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

there is this as well but wired though
http://www.axminster.co.uk/proxxon-wp-e-angle-polisher-505913?gclid=CJPkrbXWvM4CFUQcGwodJOkI5w


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Paul.D said:


> there is this as well but wired though
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/proxxon-wp-e-angle-polisher-505913?gclid=CJPkrbXWvM4CFUQcGwodJOkI5w


the speed is too high. If I remember right we are talking about 15000 rpm/min.
Too much for paint !


----------



## PABB (Aug 15, 2016)

Ghostrider said:


> the speed is too high. If I remember right we are talking about 15000 rpm/min.
> Too much for paint !


Take a look at - http://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/28660.php?list - from 800 to 2800 rpm.

Well made and quite handy machine


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

PABB said:


> Take a look at - http://www.proxxon.com/en/micromot/28660.php?list - from 800 to 2800 rpm.
> 
> Well made and quite handy machine


:doublesho:thumb: you´re right mate !


----------

